

Skeet: An Open-Source Twitter Client for Chrome - mbleigh
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/omijijcbapdmibhiocmmlonegoehgigb

======
luigi
Wasn't aware that Lil Jon knew how to develop Chrome extensions...

<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=skeet>

To the window! To the wall!

~~~
ebun
I was gonna say something about that too. I don't know anything about the
product, but whoever came up with the name should have done more research!

